# Iron Dog Challenge



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The Virginia Police Work Dog Association is again putting on their Iron Dog Challenge which will take place April 20th in Lexington, VA

http://vpwda.com/2012-iron-dog/

Cost is $25/team and you do not have to be a member of VPWDA to participate. See the link for further details.

Last year the course ran for 3.5 miles (this year it's only 2 miles) over natural and man-made obstacles that either you, the dog, or both have to get over. There are tests for human and K-9 that have to be completed or if avoided/missed/not completed time penalties are assessed. There is a detection problem at the end of the run just before the finish so depending on what your dog is trained for it would be a quick area search or detection problem - handler's choice. The cops participating usually make sure narcs and explosives are there and cadaver to be available if you have an HRD only dog or don't want to work the area problem.

There is no money but trophies will be given plus bragging rights. 
So if you are up to having some fun this would be it.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

What a really fun idea!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Elaine Matthys said:


> What a really fun idea!


It is a lot of fun. And you get a real sense of accomplishment when you finish. Had never done one before last year and did much better than I was expecting. And it changes each year because the distance/obstacles are based on what's available at the venue. I wish they would do something like this at some of the SAR seminars because it would sure be lively.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> It is a lot of fun. And you get a real sense of accomplishment when you finish. Had never done one before last year and did much better than I was expecting. And it changes each year because the distance/obstacles are based on what's available at the venue. I wish they would do something like this at some of the SAR seminars because it would sure be lively.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah, don't you want to put this in the Events section (where it will also trigger an entry on the WDF Calendar)? 

If you put it here http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/ and PM me (or any mod), we'll close this post and re-direct to that post.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

See http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/virginias-iron-dog-challenge-25915/ for this event.

It's also on the WDF calendar.


----------

